# OMG, too cute!!! BT doing Schuthzund



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

For quite some time, Dennis and I have been talking about getting a little house dog. We both like Terriers and just recently, we decided that when the time is right, we are going to get a Border Terrier. 

Well, today I found this video of a BT doing Schutzhund!!! :rofl: Now more than ever we are definitely getting one!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's awesome. I really like Border Terriers, I groom a couple of them and they are the nicest little dogs. Sweet as can be with Terrier spunk, and not dog-aggressive like so many Terriers can be.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I LOVE Border Terriers! Our trainer has them in addition to Mals, and she also breeds sport mixes. She has a mal/border terrier/border collie mix puppy out of her last litter that she's still looking for the right home for, and I adore him - he is so sweet! If I didn't already have 2 dogs I'd snatch him up, but 2 is plenty. Her BT Cosmo is adorable too, he will do ANYTHING for food. I'm not a little dog person, but if I were to get one, it would definitely be a BT. There was a BT in one of Keefer's OB classes a few years ago, and I'd never heard of them prior to that.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

That is soooo cool...I loved the courage test!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Our trainer has them in addition to Mals, and she also breeds sport mixes. She has a mal/border terrier/border collie mix puppy out of her last litter




She is deliberately creating mutts for the purpose of sport? What exactly is the point of that? That Malinois, Border Collies, and Border Terriers aren't good enough on their own? 

Granted, a Mal/BT would be cute as heck. Crossing breeds for the purpose of specialized work (stock dogs, police, guide dogs, livestock guardians) is one thing... but simply for sport? This is a bit too close to "designer dog" breeding for my taste.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That is the funniest thing I think I have ever seen,lol That little dog is hilarious


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Freestep said:


> She is deliberately creating mutts for the purpose of sport? What exactly is the point of that? *That Malinois, Border Collies, and Border Terriers aren't good enough on their own?*


Exactly.  Believe it or not, it's not unusual - there are breeders who specialize in careful breeding of mixes for competitive sport purposes, Border-Staffies are common in flyball. I personally don't think it's the same as creating yorkie-poos for the pet market, but I understand that not everyone would agree with the practice.

She is an experienced breeder BTW, not known for mixes but of working Belgian Malinois - you may have heard of Michael Ellis? She's his business partner in the Loup du Soliel kennel, and Lisa has bred and trained one of the most accomplished and titled Mals in the world, as well as having tested and evaluated over 250 dogs when she was with the Military Working Dog program at Lackland AFB before moving here to the Bay Area. Here is her bio: Home

Feel free to start a thread to discuss the topic of sport mixes if you like, let's not hijack Carolina's thread any further, okay?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I loved it that was so cute!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that the little terrier was very impressive.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

omg, watching him dangle off of the sleeve was hilarious :rofl: Not being a big fan of terriers or little dogs in general, the BTs i've met though have all been really nice little dogs.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love terriers, have 2, I dont consider them in the same category as typical small dogs, they are nothing like little ankle biters, they are super intelligent, very drivey and possess unbelievable charachter and devotion, they are extremely courageous and true working dogs, their instinct to hunt is incredible , I will never not have a terrier, underneath that feisty little demeanor is an incredibly loyal little clown, my Jrt and Cairn are every bit as loved as my Shepherds, I absolutely could not live without them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that was great! i'm not a small dog fan but i will admit that i'd like having a westie some day. might even go so far as to be okay with a border terrier.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

:laugh:I was only saying a couple of days ago to my partner how our BT would be fiercesome doing scht work! They really are incredibly clever little dogs that think they are big dogs (mine particularly as she was the boss of our mastiff till we lost him) High energy too, she can keep going and going for ever. They aren't generally aggressive, apart from when hunting, but if another dog wants to start on ours, you can see her take a step back, spit on her paws and roll her sleeves up before she plows in to make sure she finishes it! It can be a little worrying as her owner that she has no regard for what size the other dog is at times! And that is true for all BT's


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

That was great. My trainer had a Jack that he trained to do most of the sport's requirements. Was just hysterical to watch the hold an bark with him bouncing off the ground as high as his chest.


----------

